# How much for a concrete gravel/salt/mulch/etc bay



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I am wondering how much the large concrete blocks cost to build a bay for mulch salt etc. I guess the price would have to include delivery and setup as I dont have anything big enough to move them around. I know the price probably varies from state to state, but i'm just looking for a ball park. Thanks

p.s. as for size, somthing perhaps to hold at least 30 yards of material? about a little big bigger than this:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

I PAID A 100 A BLOCK WHEN I BUILT A BIN LIKE THAT BUT IM IN PHILLY MAYBE MORE MAYBE LESS WHERE YOU ARE GOOD LUCK


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, Thats about what I figured...


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have been looking into prices for bin block recently, I have found they range from 20-35 dollars a piece, and the set up/ delivery is about $65 an hour. Best of luck.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Is that for ones as big as above? Or more like the size of a large cinderblock


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

rent a material handler to set them up.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

The prices i was quoted was for 2x2x6 foot blocks


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

chev_4x4;539047 said:


> The prices i was quoted was for 2x2x6 foot blocks


that sounds like a great price, I hope I can find them at that rate. Any Idea how much one of those weighs. I think it would be a little to much for a little tractor or skid steer wouldnt it? In that case I'd pay to have them set up. If they are not to bad, I could do it myself. Renting a material handler, and getting it delivered would cost me about 400$, and at 65$ an hour, I cant imagine it would take someone 6 or 7 hours to stack them up real quick.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

the ones around here aren't real expensive...it's just leftover concrete from the trucks that get emptied into forms after each load


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

*A few years back I got some that looked like that for thirty five dollars a block*

but I needed my backhoe to move them around.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mafia blocks by me are $50.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I have bought and set literally hundereds if not thousands of these I get them for $15 a piece. The best way to move, haul, and set them is a stout log truck which I just happened to have.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we used to have some, but we used highway dividers and they were heavy.....we could only haul 8 at a time....if you have any more than that you'll need a heavy duty truck and a heavy duty trailer.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe the 2x2x6 blocks weigh around 3500-4000 lbs a piece, don't quote me on that though


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

damn local concrete plants around here want 80 a peice and then 100 per truckload to deliver them.... where can i get them for 20-50 bucks??? lol


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

There's a place here in Ma that sells a concrete block that is cut with recycled plastic when they mix the concrete making the block both stronger and lighter. The place is called Conigliaro Industries in Framingham Ma. Perhaps there is a place local to you that offers a product similar. I see alot of landscape places use them and move them around with a Bobcat. As I recall they are supposed to be cheap since they are made with recycled material.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looks to be .88 of a cubic yard per 2x2x6 block....that's almost $100 in material alone.....around here they just dump it at the jobsite.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

$35 a pc. here. Maine


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

the place we get them at in CT gets 35 or 40 a peice, and if i remember right they weigh in at roughly 3000 pounds


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Last fall i paid $18 per unit. The plant said they weight between 3500-4000 depending on what concrete and water content. We used a 50 ton low boy to haul 12 at a time. I dont think a little back hoe loader will lift them. We used a Case 610 with no problems!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Just bought all 12 our local Ernst Concrete dealer had on the lot. $15 each and we moved 4 on a trailer and 2 in the bed of our F450. Probably could have hauled more but placed it safe and legal. Moved them with our front end loader. 2x2x4 at 2500lb each. No problems. Try your local concrete company. They have to get rid of the leftovers anyway.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

the local concrete place around here has different sizes.. 2x2x6... 2x2x4 and the little2x2x2


i got a few and moved them with a NH ls180 even the 6 footer but they are 25 a peice picked up price... deilvery is what ever the local trucking fee is around u..


MAKE SURE you spend some time stacking them bec a local landcsape co around here had the back of ther wall fall out the wall was about 50 feet and they had alot of different stone mix in as welll as mulch

so if you can try and tie the back into the sides good luck


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Hey riverwalk,I'm in your area, last I checked Griswold was the cheapest around here, 30 or 40 a block, can't remember for sure, Truck would set them for very little additional cost. They are usually made from overpours so availability depended on that. Each place has their own dimension block they sell, call for what they have, figure your dimensions from there. Usually paving a floor is cheaper then concrete and if using for salt, it won't eat it as bad as concrete.


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

Here in IL I just bought 30 of the 2x2x6 blocks from the local concrete plant for $25 each. My Bobcat T-200 stacked them just fine. They told me that they weigh about 3500 lbs each. By the looks of the trailer and truck we loaded they are probably at least that much.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Ever think about using railroad ties??? There basically free around here and are easy to work with and not so damn heavy.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

do these block have a name? other than blocks. i called around to a few places and they said that they just dump the extra concrete on the ground then pile it up with the loader. any input would be great.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I sometimes call em big retaining wall blocks, I've heard them called mafia blocks.


----------

